# Vad device



## iovine (Oct 12, 2011)

What CPT code would you use for VAD Device management?
93750 or 33960

Thanks


----------



## FTessaBartels (Oct 14, 2011)

*Part of E/M*

I believe it is part of E/M, unless you are performing all of 93750
(from Encoder Pro)
Patients with a previously implanted ventricular assist device (VAD) require periodic interrogation of the device. Code *93750 *reports a diagnostic procedure that is performed in person, and includes a face-to-face assessment of all device functions. Components that must be evaluated include device parameters (alarms, drivelines, and power surges) and a review of the device function (flow/volume status, septum status, and recovery). This code includes the physician analysis, review, and report. It also includes device programming, if performed. 

It is definitely *NOT *ECMO management (CPT 33960)

You might want to check in the Cardiovascular forum; that's where you'll find the experts in this field.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## iovine (Dec 21, 2012)

*vad*

can 93750 be reported  more then once a day?


----------

